# Side of the Road Catching



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Made a trip to the coast to bring da B.O.A.T. in for repair and went for a quick wade on the way home.

It was in the upper 70's in Spring when I left and had summer on the brain. Light feeching shirt on and shorts . Packed just a light thermal under wear, breathable waders and a Shell Wade Jacket. This comes to play later. 

Weather conditions: Overcast sunset, temp 64 and the water was a bit stained and had a temp of 48 degrees. 

Walked straight in to waist deep about 50 ft from the truck. There was an good incoming tide and started catching em after the 3rd cast. I thought I was being rewarded from powers from above because of last weeks troubles on the water.:dance:

First feech was a dink, the rest of em went to 22' I wont get into the few that got off a few feet away.. Anyway, I really just wanted to go and catch Redfeech this day and was holding out until it arrived. 

Being I have a thin thermal with breatables and just a thin feech shirt and shell jacket, the water was getting cold and it was dropping my body temp down as the non stop shivering started kicking in. Hung in and caught the Red and another 26' trout ( Released ) and headed back in. 

It took about 15 mins to warm up, Glad I brought the Manicotti to fuel up with before the wade.. 

Cardiac Arrest Blue Corn Meal Crusted Trout Lime Beuree Blanc sauce n Black Bean Succotash 

Stay tuned for a Healthy Redfeech dish .. 




First trout was a pencil and they only went up in size from that point. Using Norton Roach was the ticket along with a few other plastics ( Dark n Glow )


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

*Part 2*

For those who know about part 2....lol

Trout Ce-veee-chee

Roux Base - Steaked Redfeech Courtbullion - Intense Healthy Flavor

You dont see that everyday..


----------

